# Internet connection



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

The Denon AVR 2313 connects to the internet via ethernet. I don't have ethernet close to the receiver. The WiFi router is too far away to easily run cable. I have the old Apple TV connected via WiFi-but unfortunately the ethernet connection is input-not output.

Any suggestions on adding a wireless device next to the amp that allows hardwire ethernet cable conneciton?

Thanks!


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

I have the same issue and have used both a powerline adapter and a router configured as an access point with success. I do find the router more stable and also allows multiple ethernet devices to connect.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hope this helps, 

http://www.staples.com/Netgear-WNCE2001-Ethernet-to-Wireless-Adapter/product_865869

The discription says it connects your HT System wirelessly to the internet without calble. Powered by a usb port. Does your AVR have a USB port?


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

The PowerLine Adapter is such a great idea. Why didn't I think of that??? I could be writing to you all from Australia right now... 

I don't know what the cable run difficulties are but I'll tell you what I did. I had to run wire across an open hallway to get to the AV equipment. I bought a wire track for carpeting from Lowe's. a 10' runner/wire track cost is $10 in 3 or 4 different colors that is an OK match - I didn't want a perfect match anyway. 

From the modem I span the hall opening with the wire channel/wire track/wire runner across to a "NetGear" wireless Hub/router. I hard wire to the receiver and TV but with the wireless Hub I can connect my iPod, Laptop, Kindle etc etc all wireless connections. This works nicely for me.

FYI - you can run Cat5 cable over 300ft without amplification or signal boost of any type.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey..., "Welcome to Home Theater Shack (HTS)." 

Sometimes it can take awhile to get noticed when you enter HTS from the side door as a newcomer. 

Try going into your first Post through the "EDIT" command and below the text you wrote look for meta language or additional associations or the like and write in "Newcomer Welcome" that should get more attention.

Hope I haven't made a mess of a simple question.


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks all for the help for this newbie!

I'm looking forward to this forum. My stereo and now home theater bug is starting to re-emerge. I'll write something up about me in the newbie section.

Thanks for the food for the responses. Definitely going to go the wireless route! To may obstacles to run CAT5

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, have fun. 

Glad to have you on board.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Gregr said:


> The PowerLine Adapter is such a great idea. Why didn't I think of that??? I could be writing to you all from Australia right now....


I've used powerline adapters effectively in the past but they are affected by the distribution of the various circuits from the breaker box. Worked well in my house but not in my apartment where some outlets worked better than others.

Switched over to MOCA which uses my coax cables and find it more reliable.

MOCA = Multimedia over Coax


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll bet that is a much cleaner signal. I have not heard of MOCA. Thanks I really like learning about new ideas. Education is life-long. I have to look into this. I don't have as many coax runs where I am now especially when compared to power lines, but for the cleaner signal it is worth some compromise I would think.


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks all! The Powerline is on order. I contributed to the Cyber Monday record sales and purchased from Amazon. I'll give it a shot and if it appears to be noisy I'll go find a WiFi device.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

BoomerangJ said:


> Thanks all! The Powerline is on order. I contributed to the Cyber Monday record sales and purchased from Amazon. I'll give it a shot and if it appears to be noisy I'll go find a WiFi device.


Noise is not the issue. It is connectivity. Using powerline modules (either Panasonic or Belkin) to connect from my den/office to the listening room, I found great variation in the reliability of the connection among the various outlets in the den. Connecting from the dining room or the master bedroom (just for testing) was more reliable. It depends on how the various circuits are connected to and within the breaker box. If you have problems getting a high speed link, try another outlet (and avoid powerstrips or sharing with chargers and phones).


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

there device that can be use as wifi extender or access point, they work nicely if you do not want to pass wires.


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation. Installed the W-D Live Wire on Sunday. So far it seems to work wonderfully. I intend to connect one of the extra ports to my Apple TV and see how that download speed works.

I started using my iPhone Denon app to control the system from my iPhone. Love it! Works wonderfully.


----------

